# Spoiler?



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone have any experiencing installing an aftermarket or OEM spoiler to a 2012 Beetle? If aftermarket, I'm looking for something that looks like the OEM turbo spoiler. Any recommendations?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

clankfu said:


> Anyone have any experiencing installing an aftermarket or OEM spoiler to a 2012 Beetle? If aftermarket, I'm looking for something that looks like the OEM turbo spoiler. Any recommendations?


I did see spoilers for the 2012 Beetle at a site named CARID.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Yes I have on installed on my 2012 2.5*



ridgemanron said:


> I did see spoilers for the 2012 Beetle at a site named CARID.


I bought it from Carid, had it painted to match and had installed by my body shop looks good just like the turbo spoiler










right click on the ? mark to see picture


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Plenty listed on ebay


----------



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I did see spoilers for the 2012 Beetle at a site named CARID.


That's the site I was looking at last night but they have several "factory style" models. Wondering if there's one that's particularly better than the others.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I bought it from Carid, had it painted to match and had installed by my body shop looks good just like the turbo spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Which one did you get from CARID and how much did it cost to get it painted and installed?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*spoiler*



clankfu said:


> That looks great. Which one did you get from CARID and how much did it cost to get it painted and installed?


I purchased the "pure" one , it cost about 240 to have it come painted, and it really matched great, and it cost me $100 to have it installed at my local body shop. really makes the car look good I think.

They are also selling them on ebay, but have noticed they seem to be more expensive, you will have to see where you get the better deal.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I purchased the "pure" one , it cost about 240 to have it come painted, and it really matched great, and it cost me $100 to have it installed at my local body shop. really makes the car look good I think.
> 
> They are also selling them on ebay, but have noticed they seem to be more expensive, you will have to see where you get the better deal.


I noticed on the CARID pic that the Pure one is black on the topside like the OEM spoiler. Did you have to special request to have the whole thing painted red?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

clankfu said:


> I noticed on the CARID pic that the Pure one is black on the topside like the OEM spoiler. Did you have to special request to have the whole thing painted red?


No, if I remember, they don't do the 2 tone, it will be painted what ever your body color is


----------



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 26, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> No, if I remember, they don't do the 2 tone, it will be painted what ever your body color is


Quick question. Do you have any issues with the weight of the spoiler causing the rear hatch to close instead of staying up?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Can anyone who installed an after market spoiler on there 2012 - 2013 Beetle please post some pics. I would like to see the fit, especially from the top.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Post*



the beet said:


> Can anyone who installed an after market spoiler on there 2012 - 2013 Beetle please post some pics. I would like to see the fit, especially from the top.


I have a post on here for that with some close up pic's


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Thanks j. 

I did finally see the pic you posted. Your spoiler looks nice. Are you sure it is the PURE? The photos on the Cadid website of the PURE look a little different. It is so hard to tell by those photos. Some actually look like the photos from VW with the factory spoiler installed...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> Thanks j.
> 
> I did finally see the pic you posted. Your spoiler looks nice. Are you sure it is the PURE? The photos on the Cadid website of the PURE look a little different. It is so hard to tell by those photos. Some actually look like the photos from VW with the factory spoiler installed...


 No I am not sure, the spoiler I purchased was the only one they carried at the time, and it looks exactly like the one on a turbo, but I did purchase it from Carid


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> No I am not sure, the spoiler I purchased was the only one they carried at the time, and it looks exactly like the one on a turbo, but I did purchase it from Carid


 Cool! Well, I bit the bullet and purchased anyway. I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Cool! Well, I bit the bullet and purchased anyway. I will post pics when I get it.


 Just be careful not to engage the 'lift off' button. The Beetles with spoilers were tested on 
a Navy aircraft carrier deck and the cars did become airborne at the halfway point of the 
deck. Luckily, they came back down before there was no more deck length avaiable. To be 
on the safe side, it might be a good idea to get some flying lessons in the event you find 
yourself in a situation where it could become needed. I know 'The Cadenza Man' offers 
inexpensive lessons but he only deals with strapping you to a large kite. At least you'll 
know what it's like to be 'up there'.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm workin' on my VW Pilot's License...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Get the Mercedes racing team behind it, they can make anything fly... 





 









Still believe in German the Hermann Engineering??? 

:laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Cool! Well, I bit the bullet and purchased anyway. I will post pics when I get it.


 same here...we have had ours on for a couple of months...very easy and straight forward install...looks awesome. 
-wes


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

^^^ who needs suspension???


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Well... without the Germans we wouldn't have gotten NASA off the ground...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

clankfu said:


> Anyone have any experiencing installing an aftermarket or OEM spoiler to a 2012 Beetle? If aftermarket, I'm looking for something that looks like the OEM turbo spoiler. Any recommendations?


 You should be able to pick them up from your dealer. My dealership has been slapping some spoilers on some of our 2.5 models. It's not the same as the Turbos spoiler but looks nearly the same. 

Like this one: 
http://www.dallasvw.com/new/Volkswa...e-Dallas-c605bb800a0d048d017430d33ddb05f7.htm


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> You should be able to pick them up from your dealer. My dealership has been slapping some spoilers on some of our 2.5 models. It's not the same as the Turbos spoiler but looks nearly the same.
> 
> Like this one:
> http://www.dallasvw.com/new/Volkswa...e-Dallas-c605bb800a0d048d017430d33ddb05f7.htm


 Yeah... Supposedly the one I'm getting looks just like that one, but two-toned colors. I'll let you know. 

BTW: How much did the dealer charge, or did they just wrap into the price of the vehicle?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> ^^^ who needs suspension???


 I have suspension lol...The car is bagged...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I paid 100 bucks for mine to be installed at my local body shop


----------



## Jimbo G (Sep 24, 2012)

Going to go the opposite way with this. Has anyone deleted the spoiler from a Turbo Model? Ultimately I'd like to see VW incorporate a spoiler that raises and lowers (ala Porsche).


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jimbo G said:


> Going to go the opposite way with this. Has anyone deleted the spoiler from a Turbo Model? Ultimately I'd like to see VW incorporate a spoiler that raises and lowers (ala Porsche).


 Sure can delete it, just have to buy a new hatch for it since it will have holes in it


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Jimbo G said:


> Going to go the opposite way with this. Has anyone deleted the spoiler from a Turbo Model? Ultimately I'd like to see VW incorporate a spoiler that raises and lowers (ala Porsche).


 Someone may be willing to trade you rear hatches. I know that's what BryceCube did. He purchased a non-turbo and switched out the rear hatch for a turbo one (hatch and spoiler). So now he just has his original hatch in the basement collecting spider-webs...  

Some people dont like the spoiler idea (especially on a Beetle)... It took a while, but it finally grew on me.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> same here...we have had ours on for a couple of months...very easy and straight forward install...looks awesome.
> -wes


 Wes, 

Did you install yourself? If so, did you have any issues removing the plastic interior trim piece? No broken clips I assume...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Everyone here has stated that the install of the spoiler was easy, however, most if not all mentioned that they had the spoiler installed. Has anyone going to the trouble of installing them self?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Get the Mercedes racing team behind it, they can make anything fly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still feel Mobil 1 really won on that Spoiler decal. Free advertisement for life with that photo.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

... and, back to my question...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> ... and, back to my question...


I wouldn't do it, just because the panel that covers the hatch is one major pain is the butt to reinstall, I know i had to do it twice.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I wouldn't do it, just because the panel that covers the hatch is one major pain is the butt to reinstall, I know i had to do it twice.


I know. My buddy had his installed at the dealer and they broke a clip on his panel. That's why I'm asking if anyone here did it. so I can learn... 

I've done some car work in the past. I may consider doing it. The trick is knowing the procedure for removing the panel...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> I know. My buddy had his installed at the dealer and they broke a clip on his panel. That's why I'm asking if anyone here did it. so I can learn...
> 
> I've done some car work in the past. I may consider doing it. The trick is knowing the procedure for removing the panel...


Actually removing it isn't the problem, reinstalling it is, The panel is in 2 pieces, the upper and lower, you only need to remove the lower section. when you reinstall it, you install the top of the lower section, you will see how it goes together, it fits inside the upper panel, now comes the tricky part, you must FIRST get the LARGE bayonets to go in first, they are on the bottom of the panel, then you need to work around the door making sure the smaller ones go in their slots, then you can just use your hand to drive them into the openings, meaning a good smack will engage them. can be done by yourself, but I would recommend 2 people. Hope this helps


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> I know. My buddy had his installed at the dealer and they broke a clip on his panel. That's why I'm asking if anyone here did it. so I can learn...
> 
> I've done some car work in the past. I may consider doing it. The trick is knowing the procedure for removing the panel...


If the Beetle is anything like the MKV or MKVI. Then you will be fine the only people that break stuff are normally rushing or don't care. I have taken a couple of these off. They are normally plastic with metal clips. So as long as you don't do this with cold plastic, and you take your time you will be fine.
MKV int. trim cover








The clips you should come across









O and there will be screws on the panel so don't forget those lol seen some fails around that


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, noticed the screws in the grab pockets. I may just try to do myself. 

I think the mechanic either snapped or bent one of the clips on my buddies while re-installing. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just received my PURE custom two-tone painted spoiler from CARiD. It looks great! It was packaged very well. I was a little worried as almost everything I receive shipped by UPS that is larger than a bread box comes damaged. No way. This thing was wrapped like a mummy. 

It also arrived fairly fast as this was a custom order (about a week).

My car is currently at the body shop, so I'll see if they have time to squeeze this in. Otherwise, I will attempt myself.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> I just received my PURE custom two-tone painted spoiler from CARiD. It looks great! It was packaged very well. I was a little worried as almost everything I receive shipped by UPS that is larger than a bread box comes damaged. No way. This thing was wrapped like a mummy.
> 
> It also arrived fairly fast as this was a custom order (about a week).
> 
> My car is currently at the body shop, so I'll see if they have time to squeeze this in. Otherwise, I will attempt myself.


Looks good,


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> Looks good,


Thanks... Can't wait to see it on the car!!!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yeah, noticed the screws in the grab pockets. I may just try to do myself.
> 
> I think the mechanic either snapped or bent one of the clips on my buddies while re-installing.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


When I had a MKV I broke one. What happens is the plastic breaks around the area that the clip slides in. So it will not longer be of any use but lets be honest you can get by with 1 clip not installed after it is screwed back in. Just don't do it when the plastic is cold and you should be fine man.


----------



## dallascajun (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks GREAT! We bought my wife a yellow 2.5 and she wants the spoiler...so it's going to be an Xmas gift. Did you have to request the 2-tone paint? I think I'm best off giving them a call to make sure it gets done in 2-tone and not all yellow.



the beet said:


> I just received my PURE custom two-tone painted spoiler from CARiD. It looks great! It was packaged very well. I was a little worried as almost everything I receive shipped by UPS that is larger than a bread box comes damaged. No way. This thing was wrapped like a mummy.
> 
> It also arrived fairly fast as this was a custom order (about a week).
> 
> My car is currently at the body shop, so I'll see if they have time to squeeze this in. Otherwise, I will attempt myself.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

dallascajun said:


> Looks GREAT! We bought my wife a yellow 2.5 and she wants the spoiler...so it's going to be an Xmas gift. Did you have to request the 2-tone paint? I think I'm best off giving them a call to make sure it gets done in 2-tone and not all yellow.


Yes. Special request. Custom job. Extra cost. But apparently they do it on a regular basis. I'm quite happy with the results. 

Hopefully I will tackle the install this weekend.


----------



## dallascajun (Sep 2, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yes. Special request. Custom job. Extra cost. But apparently they do it on a regular basis. I'm quite happy with the results.
> 
> Hopefully I will tackle the install this weekend.


Thanks. Let us know how the install goes. This is something that I would probably like to do myself, but she is a little less enthusiastic about me taking her car apart...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yes. Special request. Custom job. Extra cost. But apparently they do it on a regular basis. I'm quite happy with the results.
> 
> Hopefully I will tackle the install this weekend.


Good to hear I just was checking back to see if you did this and was like what the heck. Good luck with the install.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here are some pics after the install....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You can find the install process here....

https://picasaweb.google.com/116140151572172285220/Spoiler?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Please note; all install information was not documented as many of the steps are outlined in the supplied instructions. What I attempted to include here were the specific steps where they pertain to our vehicles (2012 VW Beetle).


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks Good :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> here are some pics after the install....


looks great,


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats now you look like a turbo a little bit more lol jk. It looks good hope your happy with it bud.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Congrats now you look like a turbo a little bit more lol jk. It looks good hope your happy with it bud.


...and even w/BiXenon/LED headlamps. 

But one thing, you can't get the turbo in yellow. 

And, I didn't want a turbo.


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Looks Great! I'll get one for my Yellow Turbo (Diesel)!*

The truck just dropped off my wife's 2013 Beetle TDI this morning.

I think I'll have to order one of these spoilers...


----------



## drunken (Aug 28, 2006)

the beet said:


> Here are some pics after the install....


 Does the drill is needed ,or just the tape Will work just fine?


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Here are some pics after the install....


 Looks fantastic...it's a one-of-a-kind now!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drunken said:


> Does the drill is needed ,or just the tape Will work just fine?


 If you mean did I need to drill into the trunk of my beetle and bolt on the spoiler or can it simply be held on with some type of tape. 

It will need to be bolted on. The spoiler is made of fiberglass and has some weight. So much so, that I strongly recommend upgrading your struts to the ones used on the Turbo. 



NickSarazen said:


> Looks fantastic...it's a one-of-a-kind now!


 Just wait to see what I do next!!!


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a heads up: The JSK or JSP brand of spoiler on CarId.com is not good at all. I ordered one and it came all scratched up with globs, fish eyes orange peel and edges with thin paint. They sent me a replacement and promised it would be perfect. It was not as scratched but the paint flaws were still there. Plus my body shop said it had been wet sanded and buffed so much he couldnt fix it without repainting. Fearing if he started buffing it it would reveal thin spots. Body shop is working on getting me an oem spoiler but if its to expencive I will just live with my spoilerless TDI.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> Just a heads up: The JSK or JSP brand of spoiler on CarId.com is not good at all. I ordered one and it came all scratched up with globs, fish eyes orange peel and edges with thin paint. They sent me a replacement and promised it would be perfect. It was not as scratched but the paint flaws were still there. Plus my body shop said it had been wet sanded and buffed so much he couldnt fix it without repainting. Fearing if he started buffing it it would reveal thin spots. Body shop is working on getting me an oem spoiler but if its to expencive I will just live with my spoilerless TDI.


 The brand I purchased (closest to OEM) was the PURE® - Factory Style Rear Spoiler. The paint job was great! No issues. The good thing about CARiD is that they will make it right if there are any issues. I guess if I experienced issues with the JSP, I would consider a different brand of spoiler. CARiD does not manufacture the spoilers. They deal w/a number of manufacturers. 

The best price I got on an OEM spoiler was just around $500. But it still needs to be primed and painted. By the time you are done, it will cost at least $700. I already looked into it.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> The brand I purchased (closest to OEM) was the PURE® - Factory Style Rear Spoiler. The paint job was great! No issues. The good thing about CARiD is that they will make it right if there are any issues. I guess if I experienced issues with the JSP, I would consider a different brand of spoiler. CARiD does not manufacture the spoilers. They deal w/a number of manufacturers.
> 
> The best price I got on an OEM spoiler was just around $500. But it still needs to be primed and painted. By the time you are done, it will cost at least $700. I already looked into it.


 Yea, so did I that is why I went with the Pure spoiler also, I just didn't have them 2 tone it when I ordered it.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> I strongly recommend upgrading your struts to the ones used on the Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait to see what I do next!!!


 
are you having issues with the hatch stayin up? we had the saame spoiler on our 2.5 for almost 9 months before we traded it in. never had any issues with the hatch struts.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> are you having issues with the hatch stayin up? we had the saame spoiler on our 2.5 for almost 9 months before we traded it in. never had any issues with the hatch struts.


 No issues thus far. Still w/the original hatch struts. Though I can tell a difference. I wouldn't want to be under the hatch in a wind storm. I will likely wait 'til they appear to be no longer working before I replace. The turbos w/the spoiler already have a bit of a beefier set of struts. 

Just noting the weight so no one thinks that it can simply be attached w/industrial tape (at least I wouldn't go there). :facepalm:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

We had a 2010 with vw spoiler, 2008 with vw spoiler, they were all problematic due to the weight of the spoiler, but the new design of the back hatch being much larger and suspended differently, and not the automatic opening, popping up with the key, i think you will be ok, larger struts would prob be better, but if it works it works


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

OEM spoiler is $764 not painted. I think I will try the Pure brand next. I am very picky so those of you with Pure brand spoilers did you see dust in the paint, thin spots or globs?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> OEM spoiler is $764 not painted. I think I will try the Pure brand next. I am very picky so those of you with Pure brand spoilers did you see dust in the paint, thin spots or globs?


Nope, looked great to me, have had it on the car for about 5 months now


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> OEM spoiler is $764 not painted. I think I will try the Pure brand next. I am very picky so those of you with Pure brand spoilers did you see dust in the paint, thin spots or globs?


As I mentioned you can get the OEM spoiler unpainted for about $500 (not from the dealer, don't be silly). After painting, it will come to about $700.

Did not experience any issues w/Pure, however, it couldn't hurt to let CARiD know of your concern and that you had a bad experience w/a previous brand they sold you. You may need to speak w/someone over the phone to ensure you are taken care of. See my earlier posts (above) to see the quality.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> OEM spoiler is $764 not painted. I think I will try the Pure brand next. I am very picky so those of you with Pure brand spoilers did you see dust in the paint, thin spots or globs?


Melinda, 

Another thing you can do is to purchase any of the spoilers from CARiD unpainted (less expensive) then have your favorite shop paint it exactly how you like it. They may even be able to install it for you (which is a bit of work removing and reinstalling of the interior panels). See my install post:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116140151572172285220/albums/5801925146413773697


----------



## etromic (Jan 25, 2010)

*how's the spoiler?*

I see its been a while since u got the spoiler now. 
How's the PURE doing so far? 

did it have any issues with how the trunk has that curved lip where the glass meets the body?


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

etromic said:


> I see its been a while since u got the spoiler now.
> How's the PURE doing so far?
> 
> did it have any issues with how the trunk has that curved lip where the glass meets the body?


 It looks pretty good. It was slightly warped and we didn't notice till it was installed. You really have to look to see the difference between the sides. The paint was better than the other brand but not perfect. IMHO if you are a perfectionist don't get any of the aftermarket spoilers just get a OEM and have it painted by a reputable bodyshop. Yes it will cost like 4x more but it will be more likely to be done right.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jpitzer4 said:


> I bought it from Carid, had it painted to match and had installed by my body shop looks good just like the turbo spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look very nice! :thumbup: Only the Turbo Spoiler is two Tone with Black on top and red on the bottom.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Look very nice! :thumbup: Only the Turbo Spoiler is two Tone with Black on top and red on the bottom.


 Yes but convertibles seem to flip colors. I don't know why.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Look very nice! :thumbup: Only the Turbo Spoiler is two Tone with Black on top and red on the bottom.


 Well, mine isn't a turbo thats why i didn't have it painted like one.


----------



## etromic (Jan 25, 2010)

*spoiler doenst fit!*

So i went ahead and purchased the PURE® - Factory Style Rear Spoiler, two-tone painted and all, and took it to my body shop to have em put it on. HOWEVER they told me that the bolt holes on the spoiler do not match the preset factory holes in the trunk of the hatch! and that they'd feel really uncomfortable having to drill to make new holes in the hatch due to the possibility of rust, etc.

did you have problems with your bolt holes not matching up to your hatch??


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

etromic said:


> So i went ahead and purchased the PURE® - Factory Style Rear Spoiler, two-tone painted and all, and took it to my body shop to have em put it on. HOWEVER they told me that the bolt holes on the spoiler do not match the preset factory holes in the trunk of the hatch! and that they'd feel really uncomfortable having to drill to make new holes in the hatch due to the possibility of rust, etc.
> 
> did you have problems with your bolt holes not matching up to your hatch??


My body shop told me it was a little a little difficult to get it lined up but they got it without having to drill new access holes.


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi. I've been a member 2-3 months now. I enjoy reading the forum every day. You have done a great job. :thumbup: I own a 2013 Beetle 1.2 tsi and i'm really interested in buying a rear spoiler. Do you know where i can buy one in europe? (Oem or guality oem look) Thanks a lot!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jimaras said:


> Hi. I've been a member 2-3 months now. I enjoy reading the forum every day. You have done a great job. :thumbup: I own a 2013 Beetle 1.2 tsi and i'm really interested in buying a rear spoiler. Do you know where i can buy one in europe? (Oem or guality oem look) Thanks a lot!!


No idea of shops in Europe. You might want to try E-Bay? Or if you have an ABT dealer around give them a try. Their stuff is pretty good.


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

IndyTTom said:


> No idea of shops in Europe. You might want to try E-Bay? Or if you have an ABT dealer around give them a try. Their stuff is pretty good.


There are a lot of spoilers in ebay, but i don't know which one to choose. Prices vary from 50 to 200 dollars. If anyone has bought a spoiler from ebay, i would really appreciate your opinion.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I recently got mine for Car iD. I got the Pure one and it does look just like the turbo one. I am however returning mine for an exchange because I am not entirely happy with the finish of the paint. Also there's a piece of fiberglass that's rattling in the spoiler.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a factory one for sale in great condition if anyone is interested! Will ship where ever as long as buyer is paying for it...


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> I have a factory one for sale in great condition if anyone is interested! Will ship where ever as long as buyer is paying for it...


How much is it? Where are you from?


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm starting to seriously think about purchasing a spoiler. I found a seller from ebay in US that has sold a lot.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trunk-Spoiler-for-VW-New-Beetle-2012-2013-2014-/400422175704?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d3b0583d8

Is he trustworthy? Did anyone of you buy from him??

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Interesting. He's in the US (Texas) but the listing is on the UK EB. 

Seems pretty cheap - $70(US) for the spoiler and another $20 for shipping. 

Remember that besides shipping,you'll probably need to get it painted too.


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

GZB said:


> Interesting. He's in the US (Texas) but the listing is on the UK EB.
> 
> Seems pretty cheap - $70(US) for the spoiler and another $20 for shipping.
> 
> Remember that besides shipping,you'll probably need to get it painted too.



Painting is the easiest part. The difficult part is to find in Europe a oem or aftermarket spoiler in a reasonable price an great guality

Thanks a lot


----------

